# Moving Service



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

I would like to know when Uber has decided to become a moving service,and why haven't they informed drivers. Last night got a ping for the middle of downtown Providence(large college population).Located the the rider on the side of the road,she waves me down ,I pull over and wait ,she has yet to move towards my car. Then all of sudden their are two riders, young chinese girls,if that matters, heading to my car carrying a large object. I say what is that? A refridgerator! I said sorry not in my car and cancelled the ride.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow that is crazy!

Who would've thought 2 girls could carry a refrigerator?


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

Well it was a dorm sized fridge,but nontheless,Uber is promoting this type of activity.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Wait until you pull up and they have all their belongings on the curb expecting you to help them move to a new apartment.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Wait until you pull up and they have all their belongings on the curb expecting you to help them move to a new apartment.


........and complain to the Regulatory Authority when you try to charge them for all of that stuff..........

It was bed enough when people were trying to use taxicabs as discount moving companies. As Uber does not charge for the transportation of large items or many items, you can expect more of this. There is UberXL, which does come at a higher rate, but even that is not enough to compensate for the moving work. Do not lift a finger to help them and see how fast you get a one star.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry you're mistaken, that is the UBER EATS program you signed up for. The Refer was stocked up with Orange Chicken, Chicken Chow Mein, Beef Brocolli, Kung Pow Chicken and Pork Fried Rice. The stuff has to be refrigerated until delivery per Health Dept...


----------



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

I drive xl, riders often request ride to move furniture, bookshelf, cooffe table. I told them to get an Uhaul, i am not takeing my time to load and unload your stuff.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I got that with my compact SUV in $hitcago all the time. They "car shop" on the app. It must look bigger in the picture. 

Two in one day. The second one was a busy one way street with no place/time to stop to pick up a PASSENGER waiting at the curb. Two silly *****es walk out with 2 large boxes and say "We have about 7 more. You don't have to help or anything". I said "NO SHIT!" and took off.

Now go report me to Uber because I cancelled on you.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

CrazyUberdriver said:


> Well it was a dorm sized fridge,but nontheless,Uber is promoting this type of activity.


Uber has no rules whatsoever other than for the drivers and this will most certainly be the cause of their demise.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

CrazyUberdriver said:


> I would like to know when Uber has decided to become a moving service,and why haven't they informed drivers.
> 
> I say what is that? A refridgerator! I said sorry not in my car and cancelled the ride.


They should have fastened a wheelchair to it...
Maybe said a service dog was inside refer staying cool.

You would have been screwed


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Same here in NJ, picking up in Jersey City 3 large suitcases, 1 hockey size bag, 4 other bags and she puts in 3 other bags in back seat. Me think long distance, No short 5.00 ride to here new apt. on River Dr. high end apts. Now I loaded and unloaded she says thank you. Nothing light she weight abt 100 lbs. Gorilla like me does work, drive Kia SUV XL.
If every customer could tip 1.00 I would have gas money the next day and be happy. A lousy dollar.
30% in rate cuts since I started.
My own guess is now 90% or aliitle higher don't tip. When I get one I dance around like a little kid. LOL


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> Same here in NJ, picking up in Jersey City 3 large suitcases, 1 hockey size bag, 4 other bags and she puts in 3 other bags in back seat. Me think long distance, No short 5.00 ride to here new apt. on River Dr. high end apts. Now I loaded and unloaded she says thank you. Nothing light she weight abt 100 lbs. Gorilla like me does work, drive Kia SUV XL.
> If every customer could tip 1.00 I would have gas money the next day and be happy. A lousy dollar.
> 30% in rate cuts since I started.
> My own guess is now 90% or aliitle higher don't tip. When I get one I dance around like a little kid. LOL


Why you people still do this at those rates is mind boggling. If you're that bored, buy a puzzle. If you're that poor, apply for welfare.

Even some of the "better off" in Chicago can't afford to have a car what with the insurance, parking cost, parking tickets, vandalism, brake jobs at $300 and oil changes at $35 plus tax unless you drive 2 hours to the burbs (and they'll get to it when they decide to get to it in the city unless you know somebody who knows somebody), speed/red light cameras.....oh, and that gas thingy stuff at $3.70/gallon. You're being taken advantage of because you actually have a car. Or your subsidizing their craft beer and Mexican/Asian fusion fad food, sex and drugs. I refuse.

Now, when Uber is moving into markets like Michigan where even the poorest of poor HAS a car, you can see where this is all leading.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Now, when Uber is moving into markets like Michigan where even the poorest of poor HAS a car, you can see where this is all leading.


So there will be a launch of Uberhoopty, after all. Detroit--the perfect place for it.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> So there will be a launch of Uberhoopty, after all. Detroit--the perfect place for it.


Has nothing to do with Detroit, although the poorest of poor DO have a car there. As I predicted, Uber has quite the niche market there taking drunks around the bustling suburbs and back/forth for downtown events as cabs are, basically, non-existent there.

When you've got Uber in places like Lansing where the college student isn't getting anywhere without a car, that is telling. "Hey, forget the car Dad, we've got Uber now. Just send me an extra $300/month for beer and clothes instead".

And you've already got UberHooptie again in $hitcago. Seems they cleaned it up when it "surged" before the holidays 2014 but when I left those junk cars were back in force stronger than before. They are recruiting females with incentives and blacks in "underserved" areas because that's all they have left there. It was in your face.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Also, you have to take into consideration most of these urban mid or highrise dwellers have to pay a Move In/Out Fee upwards of $250 to "reserve the elevator" (and other such nonsense) that they thwart by piece mealing their move via your back. But not mine.

"Ashleigh, hurry and get this mattress out before the doorman notices. We need that money for da club next week and our Saks Fifth Avenue bill is due!".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I arrived at a pickup last night and the pinger said, "Oh, I don't need a ride or anything; my boyfriend's car won't start - can you help out with a jump start? I've got the cables right here!"

smh


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I arrived at a pickup last night and the pinger said, "Oh, I don't need a ride or anything; my boyfriend's car won't start - can you help out with a jump start? I've got the cables right here!"
> 
> smh


Oh mother ****ing good Lord!

One I took to the vodka store 2 blocks away in Chicago subzero temperature. He jumped out of his car and said he didn't want to lose his parking space. He was Russian.

So what did you do? AAA is $58/year and it includes 4 road service calls. I hope you got at least $50 CASH. Did she want you to run to the store and get her some maxi pads too?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Oh mother ****ing good Lord!
> 
> One I took to the vodka store 2 blocks away in Chicago subzero temperature. He jumped out of his car and said he didn't want to lose his parking space. He was Russian.
> 
> So what did you do? AAA is $58/year and it includes 4 road service calls. I hope you got at least $50 CASH. Did she want you to run to the store and get her some maxi pads too?


I declined to help them, then they offered cash, and I declined again.

They did offer a cash tip, but I don't believe pax who say they will tip. Tippers tip; bullshitters say they will.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

I now pre-screen as a policy. I keep the doors locked and if I suspect anything, I drop the window and ask. I won't take 3 riders unless its surging, I wont take anyone with a pet, a large box, shopping bags, a drink in their hand, a water bottle(Spilled water does f up the mat and seating.), a sandwich, on the cell phone or looks like a bum...... Period. I want single riders, preferably woman from areas that tend to by experience provide good rides. If I start out on a job and it the traffic is bad or it looks like a longer ride to get there I cancel and park. I'm not taking any kind of crap at all anymore.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

I've had too many bad experiences. Drug runs. Loud unruly people. Short runs. Moving cheapos. Grocery runs going under a mile. 4 athletes weighing almost 200lbs. I also will never pick up from downtown unless its surging 2.5x or better.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I arrived at a pickup last night and the pinger said, "Oh, I don't need a ride or anything; my boyfriend's car won't start - can you help out with a jump start? I've got the cables right here!"





elelegido said:


> I declined to help them, then they offered cash, and I declined again. They did offer a cash tip, but I don't believe pax who say they will tip. Tippers tip; bullshitters say they will.


People have called cab companies for years for jump starts. They usually charge less than a tow truck. At least yours had cables, usually they do not. I have kept a set of cables in the trunk of the cab for years. The jumps pay pretty well. I still have the cables, but I do not know if you can give a jump from a hybrid. My cab is a 2015 Ford Fusion hybrid, the UberXmobile is the 2014 version of the same.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I also had a pick up at a Mexican indie small market "the ride is for my husband Juan". The husband and the store clerk came out with a 7' high rolling rack. There were at least 25 grocery bags. They went to get more and I finally stepped out to ask what was going on. He said "Don't worry, nothing will spill and it's only a short distance". Now, I know the apartments where they lived could NOT hold all those groceries unless they were putting them in the bedrooms and bathtub.

The riders name was Caucasian, hate to go there but that was obviously a stolen purse and they used her credit card and phone.

It took another 15 minutes to unload all that crap and I did ask if someone would be at the door to help - and they were.

I sent a text message "Don't ever do that again".


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Wait until you pull up and they have all their belongings on the curb expecting you to help them move to a new apartment.


Those could be good if they just left their boyfriend and you are there to comfort them....once you put the bed together.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

DocT said:


> Wow that is crazy!
> 
> Who would've thought 2 girls could carry a refrigerator?


And tiny Chinese girls at that


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

This was posted on a Chicago neighborhood forum. Somebody was selling LARGE bookshelves.

_*"Shoot..you could probably call an UberXL when you get here and cart them back to your place! They aren't huge, they would fit in an SUV"*_


----------

